# Anyone doing Agility with their Cockapoo



## roz (Oct 5, 2012)

I didn't think we'd get into this when I first got Ruby but where we took her for initial puppy training does Agility too so what started as a 6 week puppy course last December has carried on every Thursday night since! But must say she loves it. We don't take it too seriously just have fun and think as Cockapoo so intelligent and active and very agile the combination really gives her some extra stimulation.

Would love to hear from any of you who do agility and would recommend (if you have the time) to other cockapoo owners


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Absolutely yes!
I am just starting Kiki off with the basics - my 10 year old daughter is really keen to do it with her. I've done agility with all my dogs: GSDs, jack russell, hooligan rottie cross and obviously Inzi.
The dogs have all loved it and come alight on agility nights - have also done obedience, but if you ask the dogs they'd all vote for agility 
In my experience some clubs are very competitively minded and if you just do it for fun you might end up a bit sidelined - but in a good club that really is not the case.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes I have been going with Dudley for a couple of months now, he loves it and it helps keep me fit! I rather optimistically thought after a few months I maybe able to enter a show or two, but realistically I don't think we would be able to do that until next year. I would definitely recommend it, I always bring a tired dog home after our session - that's a big plus! It's mostly just for fun at our group, there are people who have been going for years and never competed, but the teacher will help you know how the shows are done if you do want to.


----------

